# PensacolaBeach Pier



## RedAlert (Apr 16, 2012)

Not a bad day, set out for some Cobia and Spanish. Got to the pier around 8. No cobias sighted or caught yet. Started throwing a gotcha and started bringing in the Spanish. Total 11 smallest 17 in with the largest 27in. Left the pier bout noon 30 and still no cobias sighted. Better luck next time.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice spanish. sure would be good on the grill!!!thanks for the report.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

There were 3 seen and two caught this afternoon, one was 56 and the other looked about 30. I left at five so don't know if any more came through after that. Sounds like navarre is the place to be, I know they caught four, not sure how many were seen.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Navarre caught 5. 2 were little dinks caught on gotchas. Seen 5-6 fish all day. Was there from sunrise to 5. Mud pushed back out and left.


----------



## RedAlert (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Guys


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Gotcha*

What variety of Gotcha? I used a gold with orange tip and got cut off, but the silver one with orange tip didn't draw any hits.


----------



## takeitez (Mar 22, 2013)

RedAlert said:


> Not a bad day, set out for some Cobia and Spanish. Got to the pier around 8. No cobias sighted or caught yet. Started throwing a gotcha and started bringing in the Spanish. Total 11 smallest 17 in with the largest 27in. Left the pier bout noon 30 and still no cobias sighted. Better luck next time.


Great catch!


----------



## RedAlert (Apr 16, 2012)

short and long silver with yellow head. both caught fish


----------

